# Heater Problems



## Team_Bob (Jul 26, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone else might have had this problem and knows what it is. Whenever I go out to start my car in the morning the temperature gage says it's warmed up but the heater is blowing out cold air. Then when I start driving it starts to get warm to the temperature I set it at. Then if I stop at a stop light or something it starts getting cold again. If anyone has any ideas on what this could be that would be great, thanks.


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds like there is air in the cooling system.


----------



## Rammstein (Nov 6, 2006)

Check the thermostat first. I had the same problem with my Altima last year. It is cheap to replace and relatively easy to install. Typically, the thermostat wont open until you driving over 40mph for a reasonable amount of time. Try that first and give your cooling system a flush while you are at it.


----------



## Team_Bob (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I'll try the thermostat first and then the cooling system.


----------



## Rammstein (Nov 6, 2006)

Check the following:
1. Check coolant level in the radiator
2. Inspect the radiator cap
3. Check coolant level in reservoir
4. Check for damaged fins on radiator
5. Check for obstructions of airflow to radiator
6. Check for engine fans
7. Check thermostat


----------



## Chrysty (Oct 24, 2006)

That is a very common problem with the Altima. Upon taking my car to the dealer, they informed me that me that my vehicle needed to be "burped". I also could hear water rushing behind my dash. The Nissan dealership shop informed me that they fixed it twice however, the problem would come right back. Looking back on postings and other websites, it seems to be a common problem. Not sure what anyone else has done, haven't seen a solution yet. My Altima engine was damaged by the defective catalytic converter and I have been stuck with a payment and no car for a year now because Nissan will not admit that the 2.5 is wacked!


----------



## Team_Bob (Jul 26, 2006)

So yeah I just got it fixed, and all I did was change the thermostat and do a coolant flush. And everything sounds fine now and the heat works great.


----------



## GSORK (Dec 26, 2007)

I have the same problem I'll try that fix and see if it helps


----------

